# oil coming out the handle bars



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

my buddie has an 09 750i stock. he was riding all day and on the way home hit a deep slough for about 200 feet at a 45 degree angle. all went good for 2 miles looked down and oil was coming out from under the handle bar pod and the engine. he's worried he blew his engine! did he? i assume not and he just needs to change it and let it settle. any info would be awsome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is his crank vent run up there?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine did that looked all milky but my oil in the engine was clear, I followed the line and it was the rear diff. See from where it's leaking from and follow it from there.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I had the same experience.....HOT oil came shooting out in my lap, come to find out my vent line had hardened and cracked from running near the exhaust (the stock location), guess my Muzzy was just too warm. Replaced the vent line with some good thick fuel line and routed it a different way... No probs since.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

My fix was selling the bike hahaha naw I changed the oil and faced the line the other way 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

killer666 said:


> my buddie has an 09 750i stock. he was riding all day and on the way home hit a deep slough for about 200 feet at a 45 degree angle. all went good for 2 miles looked down and oil was coming out from under the handle bar pod and the engine. he's worried he blew his engine! did he? i assume not and he just needs to change it and let it settle. any info would be awsome


You say "And The Engine" Where on the engine is oil coming out? The diffs have their vents run to the pod and if water gets in either of them, aabd heats uo, it domes up the vents and out the pod. Have him check the diffs oil for milk.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would put money on that its the front diff vent line I had mine do it a few times.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

front diff, mine does that once in a while, must have water in it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think the factory forgot to install the handle bar oil drain plug ..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> i think the factory forgot to install the handle bar oil drain plug ..


Lol

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys i'll let him know


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I had mine poop hot diff oil from the rear diff one night after I went through a mud hole , some how a stick got stuck between the foot brake and the frame of the bike and it was holding the brake down about half way , a while later going down the trail , out came the hot diff oil.... all over my lap!!!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I had my rear brake lock up and the diff over heated and shot gear oil out from under the handlebars all over me. The brake cable was stuck so installed a new one and viola!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

walker said:


> i think the factory forgot to install the handle bar oil drain plug ..


 
You know Walker, a few years ago I would have believed you. I think you led me astray more than once.
:lol:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^bwahaha..... thats right about the time I was beginning to figure him out :haha:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Big D said:


> You know Walker, a few years ago I would have believed you. I think you led me astray more than once.
> :lol:


wasnt be me .. i dont believe in that kinda thing .....:saevilw:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

cough....cough....cough


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

well now it has happened to me, diff fluid all over my lap. is it possible that my rear brake is sticking? i use my e-brake a lot. and when i touched my diff it was hot as hell. i'm goin to replace and re-route my vent lines, do you think that this will cure my issue?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty hard to get the oil to expand enough to replace the airgap at the top of the diff and move all the way out the vent. But...its pretty easy if even a little water has gotten in.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I had the same problem and I found the nut that hold my pinion in place had loosed off and the pinion pushed on my brake and supper heated the diff witch causes the oil in my diff to boil over onto my lap it was so bad internally that it burnt the discs down to steel on steel and the bearing on the input side to fail real Nasty stuff


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

kygreen said:


> I had the same problem and I found the nut that hold my pinion in place had loosed off and the pinion pushed on my brake and supper heated the diff witch causes the oil in my diff to boil over onto my lap it was so bad internally that it burnt the discs down to steel on steel and the bearing on the input side to fail real Nasty stuff


 
so what did you do to remedy this problem? i think myself its my brake cable but all options are greatly taken!!! like i just changed that diff fluid and didn't even put an hour on it till it spit fluid on me!?!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I have to rebuild the rear diff all new bearings and brake discs my pinion is damaged but I think it will hold up I hope it's your brake cable


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kygreen said:


> I had the same problem and I found the nut that hold my pinion in place had loosed off and the pinion pushed on my brake and supper heated the diff witch causes the oil in my diff to boil over onto my lap it was so bad internally that it burnt the discs down to steel on steel and the bearing on the input side to fail real Nasty stuff


Wow...yeah I guess getting it over 375 degrees would do it...but like you say, lots of damage.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

kygreen said:


> I have to rebuild the rear diff all new bearings and brake discs my pinion is damaged but I think it will hold up I hope it's your brake cable


 

yeah now i'm getting scared


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

The rear diffs are not expensive to buy used in comparison to the front


----------

